# 93018 code-nuclear stress



## Sandeestratton (Jun 12, 2013)

I am new to billing Cardio!!! is Nuclear Stress code 93018 same as regular stress code?  Why are they the same code?  Am I being informed correctly???

thank you anyone who can help

Sandee


----------



## Jess1125 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sandeestratton said:


> I am new to billing Cardio!!! is Nuclear Stress code 93018 same as regular stress code?  Why are they the same code?  Am I being informed correctly???
> 
> thank you anyone who can help
> 
> Sandee



A plain old stress test is 93015-93018 range depending on what your provider did. (93015 global, 93016/93018 if monitored/interpreted stress test for example)

A nuclear stress test would also have code 78452 billed with it (most commonly anyway)

78451 is used when myocardial perfusion imaging is done at rest or with stress, but not both. 78451 and 78452 is specifically for SPECT imaging. 

If done in office, bill any drugs as well. Hope this helps.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Sandeestratton (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes it does!  Thank you Jessica.

Can you give me a coding/modifier tip on SVT Ablation?
I am billing codes: 
93653
93655
93613
93623-26

Is there any other modifiers I need?

Thank you

Sandee


----------



## Jess1125 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sandeestratton said:


> Yes it does!  Thank you Jessica.
> 
> Can you give me a coding/modifier tip on SVT Ablation?
> I am billing codes:
> ...



I don't think so! The only thing you would have to add is a -59 to 93623 if appropriate. (There are NCCI edits for the 93653/93623 code pair)

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

